# Spider web type fungus....



## Rski

I have a fungus that looks like a white spider web spreading over plants... Everything seemed fine for a couple months, then this fungus began to creep over my fern. It just moved from leaf to leaf covering it all as it went. First it would be covered in the white web and then the leaves would turn brown. It pretty much killed the whole fern. I cut everything out and got a new plant (heart fern). It was ok for a while, and now the fungus is back and it's attacking the heart fern (which I really like). Does anybody know what this is or how to get rid of it?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey

are you sure it's a fungus and not something like spider mites? Also, is it growing on top and in the soil?


----------



## -Jex-

Sounds like spider mites to me. They are not the easiest thing to get rid of in a viv either.


----------



## rollinkansas

Does it look like this? If so I would love to know wtf it is:


----------



## dom

rollinkansas said:


> Does it look like this? If so I would love to know wtf it is:



that kind of looks like mycelium, which is the main part of fungus, mushrooms are just your fruiting bodys


----------



## rollinkansas

dom said:


> that kind of looks like mycelium, which is the main part of fungus, mushrooms are just your fruiting bodys


Good to know but there are thousands of little bugs all over the soil too...if you stare at one section, it looks like the ground is moving, and the bugs are too small to photograph. =(


----------



## Rski

I looked up pictures of spider mites, and the plants with spider mites look quite similar to mine.... is there any safe way to get rid of them in a viv? There doesn't seem to be anything growing on the substrate.


----------



## frogfreak

rollinkansas said:


> Good to know but there are thousands of little bugs all over the soil too...if you stare at one section, it looks like the ground is moving, and the bugs are too small to photograph. =(


Lucky. Free frog food.

Mycelium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bugs will eat it.


----------



## Rski

Mold or Mites?


----------



## -Jex-

It looks like spider mites to me. Look under the leafs of the plant they tend to bunch together under them. I would do a search under co2 and use that to try to get rid of them. Just don't leave your pdfs in the tank when you do it.


----------

